# Shoe sole upgrades?



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

*Shoe insole upgrade. Any difference?*

I have flat feet and orthotic insole replacements with higher arches definitely help me. Do they make any difference with cycling since all the pressure is on the balls of your feet anyways?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

coresare said:


> I have flat feet and orthotic sole replacements with higher arches definitely help me. Do they make any difference with cycling since all the pressure is on the balls of your feet anyways?


I'm not exactly sure what you meant since you say you have flat feet but inserts with higher arches. In any case, arch support is very important in cycling. An unsupported arch can cause problems with leg alignment during the pedal stroke. In your case, a cycling shoe that has built in arch support would also be uncomfortable and could cause pain. Some makers build in quite a lot of arch support into their shoe (e.g., Fizik) while others start with a neutral position (e.g., Giro).


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry I meant the insole. Like those superfeet.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Steve's got it. Insoles can make a huge difference. Try your orthotics in your bike shoes. 

You might want to find Steve Hogg's article on shoes and insoles. Some find him a genius, others a quack. So take it with a grain of salt. I've had good luck following his recommendations.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

My personal experience (as opposed something I know to be universal truth); is that for cycling more arch support than you typically need for walking, not less or the same, works best. In other words my cycling shoes are uncomfortable to walk in because there's too much weight on the arch but when pedaling a bike that feels and seems to work perfectly.

I get why you question if it matters because of the weight being mostly on the ball of your foot as that's what I figured too at one point but as I got experience and tried different things I learned it definitely does. For me anyway, I'm no foot expert and only going on my own feel and experience so take it with a grain of salt but I'd say arch support matters a lot and the max, which is over the max when walking, works best.

FYI It's my understanding that most cyclist who have/need custom/special orthotic insoles to walk around also use them for cycling.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks guys.

I ordered a pair of Superfeet Yellows. Will update my findings with them.


----------



## srodk (May 25, 2014)

I am using Sidi Ergo 3 Vent Carbon shoes with original insole and used to get excruciating pain in my feet anytime I rode over 40 miles. I tried Superfeet Green and “Fizik 3-D Flex Insole – Black”. It did not work for me. I end up with Specialized BG Footbed Blue (++). Pain is gone and I can ride 70 to 100 miles no problems. By the way, walking with these insoles is kind of weird, but riding is a pure pleasure. So take it for the substantial ride before making final decision.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

coresare said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I ordered a pair of Superfeet Yellows. Will update my findings with them.


I use the Superfeet Greens. I also need something to fill up some volume in my shoe. I have also tried the grays but they did not offer as much support for me


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

coresare said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I ordered a pair of Superfeet Yellows. Will update my findings with them.


I just ordered superfeet yellows too. Interested to see how they work out.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Pearl Izumi makes nice insoles. Their arch and varus (sp?) have pockets and you choose the degree of padding on each foot. As others have said, insoles make a huger difference. 1:1 Insole System - Pearl Izumi


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I actually have no problems right now with my feet. Thought just crossed my mind since wearing aftermarket insoles with higher arch support in my regular shoes definitely makes a diff in a long day of work if it'd make any diff in the cycling shoe.


----------



## TheManShow (Jun 9, 2015)

I personally have many foot problems including they are flat, they have hammer toes, they are arthritic. In my cycling shoes I use a cheap air pillow insole, with a stick back metatarsal lift. Helpswith the discomfort I am in, but I do not dwell on pain, for almost 50 years I have just lived with it, and PTSD.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Does Trek make good Heat Moldable Footbeds?

The quack who screwed my ankle back together (see pic in sig line) told me I had "flat, flexible feet" in a way that lead me to believe he regarded this as a destructive life-style choice, like taking up smoking.

I've been using $60 Superfeet inserts (the black ones) but I am wondering if the above heat-moldable footbeds might be better (for $40, it seems like a safer gamble than Shimano's $250 to $400 heat-moldable shoes).


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

wgscott said:


> Does Trek make good Heat Moldable Footbeds?
> 
> The quack who screwed my ankle back together (see pic in sig line) told me I had "flat, flexible feet" in a way that lead me to believe he regarded this as a destructive life-style choice, like taking up smoking.
> 
> I've been using $60 Superfeet inserts (the black ones) but I am wondering if the above heat-moldable footbeds might be better (for $40, it seems like a safer gamble than Shimano's $250 to $400 heat-moldable shoes).


I'm in the same boat, sorta.

I don't _need_ custom orthotics, but there are perceivable dead zones/space with the soles I use. If I pick a setup with more arch support, I feel like it raises too far across the insole. It's really just medial support I'm wanting to build on.

Lake and Fizik have some moldable insoles, but I don't know. Probably one of those things that have to be bought to really know if it's worth it.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

you guys can just splash out $2K euros for a pair of these and be done with yellowfeet, bluefeet, whateverfeet.. :7:

U95 Shoes | Hanseeno


----------



## ggencev (Mar 15, 2009)

My feet are similar to yours... almost no arch. I found the Superfeet Black work great for me; slightly more arch than stock soles but most importantly they add volume to the inside of the shoe which helps stabilize the foot.
I initially tried the Specialized blue inserts but found the arch support too intrusive for my flattish feet.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I just bought the Bontrager ones. I will bake them sometime this weekend. Either before or after the Grateful Dead concert.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Just tried the Superfeet yellows out today on a 37 mile ride..both my knees had some aching half way in, but my left knee had some aching even before riding. I found myself tightening the buckle a little harder. Not sure if I feel any difference honestly. I'll keep riding with them and see if my knees get used to it. Not sure if the knee ache is from the insoles even.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

My shake and bake ones are kind of meh.

I think they are causing me to supponate, and I have a natural tendency to pronate. Got some hot spots after 6 miles.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I use specialized insoles. Though, I have a medium to high arch.

I tried Superfeet (all types) and SOLE.... they are great for walking and running. Not so, for biking. (my orthotics are too fragile).

Results will vary.

I had to get custom insoles made for my snowboard boots as well.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

If one leg is shorter, where is the best place to have a shim, in the shoe or under it (like between it and the cleat)?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

wgscott said:


> If one leg is shorter, where is the best place to have a shim, in the shoe or under it (like between it and the cleat)?


my opinion (not an expert).... between the shoe and the cleat.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Been cycling more and now have some pain in left knee  right knee is fine. I was watching the pearl izumi video on their discontinued insole and tried doing their test to see if I need varus cant correction and noticed when I do dip down on one knee, my left knee does go inward more than the right. 

After a lot of searching I finally found the correct size I need .. 43 .. will report how they work out when I receive them end of next week. 

I didn't try the Shimano one as the shop is pushing for a bike fit to sell me the correct Arch support level and varus cant wedge. If not their $250 bike fit, then their $50 cleat fit fee..


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Just a thought on fitting Superfeet insoles which was taught to me by a shoe/boot fitter: when you select the size, don't necessarily go by your shoe size. 

Take several sizes, put them on the floor and then stand on them in your stocking feet. Whichever one fits the position of your arch better, use that one. By position, I mean where the arch is along the length of your foot, not the height of the arch. 

For example, I wear a 9-9.5 US shoe size but I believe my Superfeet are the next size larger because my arch is a little forward. I just trimmed the end to fit the shoe.

Maybe this is standard practice. But I'd been fitted with boots and Superfeet insoles previously and the seller simply matched the insoles to the boot size, not my foot.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

My favorites are Sofsols High Arches. They have a lot of choices, though:

https://www.sofsole.com/product/High_Arch

Much more support than Superfeet.

I do wonder if their performance line arch option would be as good. It costs half as much. Guess it depends on the arch height. 

https://www.sofsole.com/product/Arch


----------

